# Figuring out how to post a picture.



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

OK I give up. Everytime I try to post a picture it comes back saying "the file is too big, max allowed is 25kb. 
I thought that it would automatically re size. Do I have to manually re size before I post?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes. I manually size mine to a 610 pixal width. I haven't had a problem posting them if I do that. If they are wider they will get cropped and you'll be missing about a third of the picture.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lets see if this works.














































This is my daughter. She did a little photo shoot for my Christmas present.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Look! She's even sponsored! Rock on, girlie. :wink:


----------

